

Google's Secret Weapon - gozzoo
http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/google-secret-weapon

======
Chirag
Google pages aren't that useful, are they?

------
ScottWhigham
From 2004

~~~
gozzoo
well, the article isn't suggesting that google pages are google's secret
weapon :)

